# just finished our run what do you think?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all. As I write this my husband is making the door for our run. It's finally finished! Tell me what you think. The Hen house is framed into the run. House is kinda small but I think it will do with the run. Here is a pic. Let me know what you think.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's some pics from inside


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

This is the door finished: )


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice! I like that its tall enough to stand in if you need to get the chickens rounded up or to clean a bit.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good for you and the chickens. Some day.......


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Very good build!

Your plans for the gaps between the ground and run?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice run, great size as well. will need to sort the gap out though or predators will get in.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

realsis said:


> This is the door finished: )


oh boy! room to play! you can lock up at night, right? I can see why it doesn't look predator proof. but the poultry wire will stop hawks, and the other bad guys just hit at night unless there's no one around...or unless something else I haven't learned yet. it looks nice to me.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice! 

Hoe long did it take?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Great run. How many do you plan for your flock?


----------

